

Ares – Finally, a drone everyone can fly - ssaul

If you are interested in automated flight with HD&#x2F;4K camera quality, checkout out 
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.aresdrones.com<p>Please support the Ares Drones Kickstarter at
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kickstarter.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;aresdrones&#x2F;ares-finally-a-drone-everyone-can-fly
======
dirktheman
I fly these things on (almost) daily basis, and I'm not too crazy about this.
As long as they keep flying, it's all right. But sometimes you have to
intervene as a pilot, and 'gettin rid of difficult controls' is the last thing
you need.

DJI did a great thing with the Phantom, in terms of making the hobby
accessible. They also did a great job selling multirotors to complete tools
who fly these things irresposibly, possibly ruining the hobby for everyone in
the future. I'm afraid that when you don't even need the most elementary
skills to fly a UAV, this will become a problem even faster.

Besides that, i'm not touching anything UAV-related that can be controlled
over wifi.

------
cwt
link: [https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/aresdrones/ares-
finally...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/aresdrones/ares-finally-a-
drone-everyone-can-fly)

